# Lesser known good hip hop artists



## Datsubishi

I'm talking real hip hop artists not rappers. Insightful or original lyrics, with good rhymes and a different sound. No Lil' Wayne, even though I do like his rhymes and baselines, or Kanye with exceptions like Eminem in his early years of "Infinite" when his music was real. 

I'll start

-Pigeon John
-RA Tha Rugged Man, or just Rugged Man
-The Micranots
-Tonedef
-Aceyalone
-Atmosphere
-Classified
-Flobot
-Haiku D Etat, or Haiku De Tat
-Jedi Mind Tricks
-Josh Martinez
-Medaphoar
-NoCanDo
-Birdapres


----------



## t3sn4f2

E-dubble


----------



## huggy54

I use to like Cormega


----------



## glack

anything from the doomtree crew- most notably sims, cecil otter, and p.o.s.


----------



## goodstuff

Lyrics Born, Gift of Gab, The Grouch


----------



## 6262ms3

glack said:


> anything from the doomtree crew- most notably sims, cecil otter, and p.o.s.


+1, and Dessa, I love Dessa. 

Sage Francis
Aesop Rock
Solilaquists of Sound
Hieroglyphics
Blackalicious


----------



## jriggs

Aesop Rock, Antipop Consortium, Artifacts, Astonautalis, Blue Scholars, Cannibal Ox, Company Flow, Dead Prez, Eligh, Freestyle Fellowship, Hell Razah, High and Mighty, Jeru the Damaja, J-Live, Kardinal Official, Killah Priest, K'Naan, Kool G Rap, K-Os, Little Brother, MF Doom, MF Grimm, Mr. Lif, Nesby Phips, Organized Konfusion, Spose, Sunz of Man, Typical Cats, Wordsworth, Zion I


----------



## bassfromspace

Datsubishi said:


> I'm talking real hip hop artists not rappers. Insightful or original lyrics, with good rhymes and a different sound. No Lil' Wayne, even though I do like his rhymes and baselines, or Kanye with exceptions like Eminem in his early years of "Infinite" when his music was real.
> 
> I'll start
> 
> -Pigeon John
> -RA Tha Rugged Man, or just Rugged Man
> -The Micranots
> -Tonedef
> -Aceyalone
> -Atmosphere
> -Classified
> -Flobot
> -Haiku D Etat, or Haiku De Tat
> -Jedi Mind Tricks
> -Josh Martinez
> -Medaphoar
> -NoCanDo
> -Birdapres


Any true fan of the art knows that good hip hop has no categories. I'm not taking anyone on your list over an album like "The Chronic", no matter how commercial it maybe .

Stay away from the hip hop hipsters.


----------



## dratunes

Hieroglyphics, they're best album is called FullCircle. Really cool mix of jazz, r&b and hip hop!


----------



## Datsubishi

Thanks guys. I'm looking to broaden my music collection and I like hearing things I never have before. I love old school. It's what I grew up on. But underground just has a different sound and it's not all about cocaine and bitches.


----------



## DaWiz711

Sweatshop union and swollen members out of Canada, and Bliss n Eso from Australia.

Sent from the Satellite Of Love via Gypsy


----------



## bbfoto

I never get tired of this one...but YMMV...

Artist: S.O.B. (Styles Of Beyond)
Album: 2000 Fold


----------



## SkizeR

Hopsin!!!!!!!!!!!1 and the rest of Funk Volume (SwiZzZ, Dizzy Wright, ect..) . 
Celph Titled, Apathy, Esoteric and the rest of the Demigodz and Army of the Pharaohs 

Hopsin, Celph Titled, and Apathy are honestly some of the best out there today and no one knows them for only god knows what reason. 

Look up Stop what ya doin, by Apathy ft. Celph Titled... Ill mind of hopsin 4/5, blood energy potion, Funk Volume 2012, by Hopsin... Independent Livin by Dizzy Wright
Swizzy Wright, by Swizzz and Dizzy Wright.. Seven, Spaz out, and Swords Drawn, By Army of the Pharaohs .. so many more i cant think of right now


----------



## schmiddr2

Louis Logic, Cage, CunninLynguists, Devin the Dude, Murs.

Browse Underground Hip Hop dot com - Hip Hop & Streetwear for more ideas.


----------



## GS-R_Autotech

Aesop Rock +1

Big fan of Immortal Technique. 
Atmosphere, Jedi Mind, Army of the Pharoas, Snowgoons, the Grouch, El-P, Cage...


----------



## Drizzy

King Los Songs - Finally Here | HotNewHipHop


----------



## fish

I've been listening to Kendrick Lamar's new album. I'm pretty much out of the loop on new hip-hop, but i have a feeling this one is different than most out right now. 
Executive producer is Dr. Dre, so that always helps.


----------



## Drizzy

Just bought Kendrick's album as well. Haven't sat down and listened to the whole thing yet, but i think it's a pretty good one as well.


----------



## Datsubishi

bassfromspace said:


> Any true fan of the art knows that good hip hop has no categories. I'm not taking anyone on your list over an album like "The Chronic", no matter how commercial it maybe .
> 
> Stay away from the hip hop hipsters.


I'm not hatin on anybody with skills. I grew up with The Chronic and Doggy Style, Eazy E and the likes. I love rap/hip hop, but underground/lesser known/unpaid artists have something to add to the genre that overpaid/well known artists seem to have no interest in doing. Just an example, I'm not an American car guy, but I can appreciate any car that someone has put their blood sweat and tears into. Once someone has a "million" dollar contract to build cars it doesn't change their quality of work, Could only improve it due to the budget and time allowance. This thread is about sharing artists that most people will never be exposed to.


----------



## eggyhustles

fish said:


> I've been listening to Kendrick Lamar's new album. I'm pretty much out of the loop on new hip-hop, but i have a feeling this one is different than most out right now.
> Executive producer is Dr. Dre, so that always helps.


It is.

One of the best albums of the year to date. 

Along with
Nas - life is good
Currensy - the stoned immaculate


----------



## DirectionsAndConnections

+1 for little brother and celph titled
9th wonder (of Little Brother) has some good solo albums, and some collabo's with others that are always a good listen
DJ Jazzy Jeff (yes, THAT jazzy jeff) has some really good solo albums, as well.
But there's nothing like UGK or Bun B


----------



## DaveRulz

+1 on Lyrics Born

+1 on Heiroglyphics or anything by or with Del the Funky Homosapien

Black Star - Mos Def and Talib Kweli


----------



## bassfromspace

DirectionsAndConnections said:


> +1 for little brother and celph titled
> 9th wonder (of Little Brother) has some good solo albums, and some collabo's with others that are always a good listen
> DJ Jazzy Jeff (yes, THAT jazzy jeff) has some really good solo albums, as well.
> *But there's nothing like UGK or Bun B*


I concur.


----------



## Van Wilder

Just a few in my playlists...

Ecid
Sage Francis
Denizen Kane
Deltron 3030
Pharoahe Monch
Mos Def
De La Soul
Vinny Paz
Living Legends
Swollen Members
Planet Asia


----------



## Ray21

These are a few I listen to regularly:
Artists - Album(s)
MF Doom - Operation Doomsday and Mmm Food...
J. Dilla - Donuts
Cunninglynguists - A Piece of Strange
AZ - The Format
DJ Shadow - Entroducing
Brother Ali - Shadows on the Sun
Cold Legistics - Deeper Than You Think
Damian Marley - Welcome to Jamrock
Little Brother - The Minstrel Show


----------



## dozy_production




----------



## bassfromspace

Madvillainy.


----------



## Jroo

There is still a lot of very good hip hop out there, it just get clouded and covered by the radio/main stream stuff. The main issue with hip hop vs. rap from the 80's and 90's is the commercial stuff is just so bad but gets so much play. In my car now is the Big Krit album, Kendrick, new Big Boi, and Currency. You have to be lucky to find a very good indie record store and search blogs. Im still lucky to have a record store here that has everything outside of the commerical radio crap.


----------



## cchrono

J-live is an awesome MC and producer. Murs is really good has some great albums with 9th Wonder. One.be.lo is also another underrated mc.


----------



## LovesMusic

Gangstarr- and start with his colab song with jada years ago called "right where you stand"


----------



## cchrono

LovesMusic said:


> Gangstarr- and start with his colab song with jada years ago called "right where you stand"


Gangstar is awesome but there are much better songs to start with then right where you stand. Mass appeal, full clip, code of the streets, dwyck basically the whole full clip two disc set is where I would start with gangstar before you start with the ownerz album.


----------



## bkjay

Just about anything Duckdown.
The Alcoholics
Pete Rock&CL Smooth
GZA 
Inspecta Deck ( way underrated in my mind)
Old Canibus (mad skillz but allot of wack beats)


----------



## Magnified

There is plenty of old school rap that may have been popular locally, but never got it's regional credit.

I would be VERY surprised if we all didn't know a song that sampled part of this one.

When I entered high school in 1989 this song remained in constant rotation on just about every car with an amp in the trunk in and around Philly for years!






This album is solid too

Paris: The Devil Made Me Do It





I had a this album in the other day and a younger co-worker said he knew a song from Tony Hawk video game. I've had a few other people identify songs I had from a TH video game. I'd say he must have good taste, but I'm not a gamer so I really don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## MUGWUMP

I'm not really into rap, but this guy Tech N9ne has been showing up on Pandora. I think it's pretty unique and some of the lyrics are pretty clever.
Tech N9ne - Caribou Lou - YouTube
Tech N9ne - Dysfunctional ft. Big Scoob, Krizz Kaliko - YouTube

Tech N9ne Slacker Video (Uncensored) HQ - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbyjaZmc3yQ

Live....ya this guy is talented

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2clsl88WoBU


----------



## MUGWUMP

Just found this one.

Pornographic - Tech N9ne feat. E-40, Krizz Kaliko & Snoop Dogg - YouTube

"Oh! Oh! Lets make a porno. You can taste me I eat ya up like Digiorno."

lol


----------



## dozy_production

Please don't support tech n9ne. He goes to small towns, let people smoke him out and then beats the **** out of them after he's done. Just like how andre nickatina comes 45 minutes late to a show and then leaves 45 minutes early... so how long is he there? Not that long


----------



## Bluenote

I pulled out Jeru the Damaga last nite. Album: The Wrath of the Math. A classic produced by Premier of GangStarr... Notable track is Im Not Your Average and Invasion...

Another sweet one is Nicolay - The DutchMasters...


----------



## krisfnbz

Check this music out. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

subed going to look into some of these artist i could always use tunes


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Despite how cheesy they sound (even for the time) I've always been a fan of Whodini. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxni-FM-UVA


----------



## Richv72

Whodini was the **** back in the day. It was whodini vs run dmc for the most popular rap group in mid 80's.


----------



## Richv72

The mac- The game is thick
This song never even made it big, he was mentor to mac dre but was killed before he became more well known.

The Mac - The Game Is Thick - YouTube

Or this one mc breed, also killed, slammed hard in early 90's.
http://youtu.be/vLhlmo_CMf8

all these were vallejo ca rappers


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Richv72 said:


> Whodini was the **** back in the day. It was whodini vs run dmc for the most popular rap group in mid 80's.


They were a bit before my time, so I'll list them as lesser known at this point. Despite being from almost 30 years ago they still lay down some mad beats. Them and DMC were my fav's as far as hip-hop when I was younger. Though honestly my interest in Hip-Hop goes from the mid 80's to about the mid 90's after that I just can't be arsed to care.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Mad Child has been getting a pretty heavy rotation in my collection.


----------



## 05 obs

for me lately it has been...
anything from strange music (tech n9ne's label)-rittz, ces cru, krizz kaliko
yelawolf-not too underground
caskey-he is ymcmb but has skill 
wc-from westside connection
j cole
beatnuts
the audible doctor
brother ali
brown bag all stars

edit: forgot dee1 because he makes fun of all the stupid rap with stupid fool


----------



## Mr. Slik

Lots of good emcees mentioned here...to those that mentioned Kendrick Lamar and anyone who is a fan of the ones raised by the Doc (Dre), give that album a listen from start to finish.

I don't think Wale has been mentioned here yet, but he has crazy metaphors (especially the sports ones) and is a clever lyricist.

Drake was pretty nice and clever as a lyricist with his wordplay before getting signed and getting a mainstream following (i.e. Comeback Season/So Far Gone mixtapes).

UGK and Bun B can never be mentioned enough...same is true of guys like Mos Def Talib Kweli...


----------



## goodstuff

Camp Lo- Uptown Saturday Night.


----------



## 05 obs

fred the godson
masspike miles 
joe budden
fabolous
pusha t

some more i listen to


----------



## slowride

Check out Playdough, Mr. J Medeiros, and Manchild. All excellent emcees. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 05 obs

Deadsea $crilla local here out of Charlotte and a friend of mine is in the group. Looking at the guy you would not think he raps or even raps that quickly but I genuinely like their music.


----------



## edzyy

ab-soul & schoolboy q


----------



## edzyy

05 obs said:


> fred the godson
> masspike miles
> joe budden
> fabolous
> pusha t
> 
> some more i listen to


fab, pusha t, and joe budden are far from lesser known.


----------



## 05 obs

edzyy said:


> fab, pusha t, and joe budden are far from lesser known.


i guess, people were saying kendrick lamar so i figured i would go a little more known fab is very well known but most people dont know who pusha t is or what group he was in and joe budden is known but not on the level of some. i bet if you go ask 100 "hip hop fans" 85 wouldnt know who pusha t or joe budden are.


----------



## douggiestyle

Can't argue with the name so I'll add something different. Top hip hop group in Korea so "lesser known" is relative. But don't sleep on these guys. I'm linking some of the English tracks. Their 3rd album is prob my favorite.

01. W.O.R.D - YouTube

16.RHYME SHARKS - YouTube

17 . Umalis Bar - YouTube

^It's too bad they didn't add Tasha's lyrics from the Korean version. She needs to be brought stateside. Starts around 1:32
05 . The Movement - YouTube


----------



## douggiestyle

bassfromspace said:


> Any true fan of the art knows that good hip hop has no categories. I'm not taking anyone on your list over an album like "The Chronic", no matter how commercial it maybe .
> 
> Stay away from the hip hop hipsters.


+1000. I don't think that was OP's original intent but very well said


----------



## jwiLx

*iLLmaculate (prod by G Force) *- The Green Tape (amazing Al Green infused colabo)

Free DL The Green Tape

Off The Green Tape - Lay it Down

*iLLmaculate - Skrill Talk EP *(Probably my top album last year. iLLmac gets better every album.)

Off the Skrill Talk EP - Under their radar, over their heads

*Ness Lee - All in a Days Work or Anything hes releaesed.* His new album will be fddducking amazing, watch

New Ness vid - Reality of Jeron


----------



## dozy_production

Always and forever with this style.


----------



## loudnproud808

High Life - Boogz Boogetz (Official Video) - YouTube



^ Boogz got allot of dope tracks out , does allot of collabs with Prodigy of Mobb Deep ..Probly my fav new artist of these days 

also- 

J Stalin
Kafani
Kali Kash
Philthy Rich
Don Trip
Drumma Boy
Future ( was unknown for awhile then he blew up )
IAMSU
Nic Paper
Trigg Da Kid
Trouble
Young Dolph
Zed Zilla

^ anyway Just a few up and coming artists something diff from the lil wayne and drake and BS.. Thats different than the grouch and eligh type of rappers people mentioned earlier, i consider talib and living legends atmosphere hieroglyphics ETC to be more like a underground hip hop , whereas these artsits mentioned is more an underground rap , i like both sides , But this is whats mainly pumping in my ride


----------



## Bluenote

Vell for Short: HipHop inspired from Tony Tone Toni...

http://soundcloud.com/velltaylor/sets/short-of-dreams-accomplished


----------



## baker001

A Tribe Called Quest, DeLaSoul, Danny Brown, Jay Rock, Little Brother, Jay Electronica, People Under the Stairs, Tupac, Goodie Mob, Common, Slum Village, Dead Prez, RBL Posse (bammer weed) , Digible Planets, Spice 1, Special Ed, Mc Lyte (stop,look,listen), currency, Jazzy Jeff


----------



## SkizeR

baker001 said:


> A Tribe Called Quest, DeLaSoul, Danny Brown, Jay Rock, Little Brother, Jay Electronica, People Under the Stairs, Tupac, Goodie Mob, Common, Slum Village, Dead Prez, RBL Posse (bammer weed) , Digible Planets, Spice 1, Special Ed, Mc Lyte (stop,look,listen), currency, Jazzy Jeff


you really just say Tupac is a lesser known artist? lol. but to add some, ive recently been listening to Swollen Members. their latest albumn Beautiful Death Machine is great. the best songs on there are Almost Famous and Collosal Beasts ft. Celph Titled, Apathy, and Esoteric (those 3 are some of my favorite of all time so the colab with them is just off the charts amazing. so raw) . another song by them thats really good is Bring Me Down ft. Saigon who is also amazing and grew up a few towns over from me.


----------



## edzyy

Half of his list has had main stream success 

And tupac was a terrible rapper, btw.


----------



## Bayboy

There's a lot of artists named that doesn't fit under Hip-hop. There is a discernible difference between Hip-hop vs rap. I grew up in NY during the 70's in Brooklyn then Queens. Actually witnessed B-Boy emerge as well as scratching. Lots of these names I've heard and wouldn't give a dollar for their music with their glorifying of drugs, defiling of women, violence, etc. Mainstream or underground there has always been a difference between hip-hop & rap.


----------



## for2nato

None of the bass heads have chimed in yet? 

Psyph Morrison

Look him up if you don't know

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Bayboy

for2nato said:


> None of the bass heads have chimed in yet?
> 
> Psyph Morrison
> 
> Look him up if you don't know
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2




Sounds like the rest currently out there to me


----------



## edzyy

for2nato said:


> None of the bass heads have chimed in yet?
> 
> Psyph Morrison
> 
> Look him up if you don't know
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


He's garbage as a rapper

and those beats are engineered like ****.


----------



## for2nato

edzyy said:


> He's garbage as a rapper
> 
> and those beats are engineered like ****.


Post your album so we can hear how dope your raps are and how unengineered your beats are. 

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## edzyy

I don't rap.


----------



## SkizeR

for2nato said:


> Post your album so we can hear how dope your raps are and how unengineered your beats are.
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


You first


----------



## edzyy

Bayboy said:


> There's a lot of artists named that doesn't fit under Hip-hop. There is a discernible difference between Hip-hop vs rap. I grew up in NY during the 70's in Brooklyn then Queens. Actually witnessed B-Boy emerge as well as scratching. Lots of these names I've heard and wouldn't give a dollar for their music with their glorifying of drugs, defiling of women, violence, etc. Mainstream or underground there has always been a difference between hip-hop & rap.






Rap





Hip hop


----------



## bassfromspace

Always be weary of anyone that makes a division between "rap" and "hip hop". No such thing exists. True fans love the music in all its forms.


----------



## SkizeR

bassfromspace said:


> Always be weary of anyone that makes a division between "rap" and "hip hop". No such thing exists. True fans love the music in all its forms.


you gotta admit there is a difference. 2 different sub-groups


----------



## goodstuff

3:32






Also check out starting at 39:50. One of my favorite parts of scratch.


----------



## bassfromspace

SkizeR said:


> you gotta admit there is a difference. 2 different sub-groups


Nope, hip hop has always referred to the entire culture (graf, dance, etc). The music has always been known as rap.


----------



## bassfromspace

goodstuff said:


> 3:32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me dig up krs one speach...


With all due respect, I could care less what either one of those two say.


----------



## SkizeR

bassfromspace said:


> With all due respect, I could care less what either one of those two say.


*facepalm*


----------



## edzyy

lets get back to music shall we?

My fav upcoming rappers right now are

schoolboy q













Absoul


----------



## edzyy

Joey Bada$$









Action Bronson


----------



## bassfromspace

Action Bronson's album with ALC is fire. And it's free. 

D'Load it.


----------



## edzyy

I have it

Good tape

ALC did another collab with curren$y called covert coup..It's amazingggggggg


----------



## bassfromspace

You familiar with AlC's Gangrene project with OhNo and Roc Marciano?


----------



## bassfromspace

edzyy said:


> I have it
> 
> Good tape
> 
> ALC did another collab with curren$y called covert coup..It's amazingggggggg


I'll peep these out as soon as I get home.


----------



## 4thseason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes
not so lesser known now but some don't yet


----------



## 4thseason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbV-Q6tz4B8


----------



## edzyy

bassfromspace said:


> You familiar with AlC's Gangrene project with OhNo and Roc Marciano?


nope

i'll check it out


----------



## SkizeR

check these.. they wont disappoint


----------



## Bayboy

edzyy said:


> Rap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hip hop




Bingo!!


----------



## loudnproud808

never heard of schoolboyQ or Ab Soul , they pretty tight ! I would have said curren$y but hes a lil well known altho most wiz fans probly dont even listen to curren$y :shrug:

And as for ALC hes the man , and Dizzy was mentioned already 

Found a couple cool new artists to me tho , awesome thread :thumbsup:


----------



## for2nato

No difference between the two. Both rap. And for the guy who said he works at Def Jam. Thanks for that! Me and a couple friends laughed so hard we got kicked out of a pizza joint when we read that. If you think working in the I.T. Dept of Def Jam makes you qualified to judge rappers on skill then I tell you what. I'll find you a janitor from one of Trumps buildings to give you some financial advice. Control, alt, delete *****! 
I play! But you see my point

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Sine Swept

More props for DOOMTREE! 

Check SIMS out

I saw his set in a tent while the rest of Warped Tour went to hell


----------



## Bayboy

Here ya go....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2t19xB2gUg


----------



## loudnproud808

Bayboy said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> 
> Lil Wayne - "Lotion Lovin" (feat. Future & Drake) ["Love Me" PARODY MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube


Gangster , 1 of weezy best yet


----------



## loudnproud808




----------



## Bayboy

Mane dat shyte is fiyah!


----------



## jwiLx

for2nato said:


> No difference between the two. Both rap. And for the guy who said he works at Def Jam. Thanks for that! Me and a couple friends laughed so hard we got kicked out of a pizza joint when we read that. If you think working in the I.T. Dept of Def Jam makes you qualified to judge rappers on skill then I tell you what. I'll find you a janitor from one of Trumps buildings to give you some financial advice. Control, alt, delete *****!
> I play! But you see my point
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2



On point imo. Hip hop is and has been the culture from the giddy-up. And this guy says he works for Def Jam? Lol I still have my Run DMC - Tougher Than Leather Tour shirt. Its slightly burnt tho from when I found out Def Jam signed TRINIDAD JAMES!?!?!!! Bayboy is clearly a backpacker.


----------



## Bayboy

jwiLx said:


> On point imo. Hip hop is and has been the culture from the giddy-up. And this guy says he works for Def Jam? Lol I still have my Run DMC - Tougher Than Leather Tour shirt. Its slightly burnt tho from when I found out Def Jam signed TRINIDAD JAMES!?!?!!! Bayboy is clearly a backpacker.




Watch how ya try to take it on a personal level dude.... you don't want to do that!


The fact is and still remains you have founding people like Afrika Bambaataa clearly state what it entails, but you have some youngens want to redefine just so they can label themselves as whatever. Truth be told.... who gives a flying f**ked rat's ass. You have 2 posts in 1 year..... looks like troll to me so you can kill all that noise pollution you're talking and refrain from mentioning my name in some weak arsed bandwagon attempt.


----------



## Richv72

New school rap sucks, old school is and always has been the best. Music was just better back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Bayboy

Richv72 said:


> New school rap sucks, old school is and always has been the best. Music was just better back in the 80's and 90's.



And that opinion right there is what butt hurts some folks but the fact remains there has always been sucky recordings, music, & artists amongst what some find appealing. 

However, while some want to get personal and twisted about entitlement I'm off to talk about more relative issues. My musical tastes has always expanded far beyond a simple genre or two. This is insignificant.


----------



## edzyy

Dom Kennedy


----------



## edzyy

Stalley


----------



## bassfromspace

Forgot about Stalley.


----------



## jwiLx

Bayboy said:


> Watch how ya try to take it on a personal level dude.... you don't want to do that!
> 
> 
> The fact is and still remains you have founding people like Afrika Bambaataa clearly state what it entails, but you have some youngens want to redefine just so they can label themselves as whatever. Truth be told.... who gives a flying f**ked rat's ass. You have 2 posts in 1 year..... looks like troll to me so you can kill all that noise pollution you're talking and refrain from mentioning my name in some weak arsed bandwagon attempt.


Lol are you serious? I eat, sleep, breathe, and make sweet love to hip hop. Have since my first Sugar Hill album... And why does my post count matter? Explain why you think I am trolling you... I colab'd with Dose from Rock Steady in Wall Brawl 99'. Thats hip hop. I bet just before Beastie Boys came out you were a White Snake fan in zebra spandex lol. And nobody is getting personal lil fella. Miss me with that tough guy talk. And yeah that would be 2 posts in 8 months...


----------



## jwiLx

Bayboy said:


> And that opinion right there is what butt hurts some folks but the fact remains there has always been sucky recordings, music, & artists amongst what some find appealing.
> 
> However, while some want to get personal and twisted about entitlement I'm off to talk about more relative issues. My musical tastes has always expanded far beyond a simple genre or two. This is insignificant.


See, look at you. Why so sensetive. I said youre a backpacker. Do you even know what that means? If not.... well then you should Mr. KRS None. Relax, we both like music.


----------



## Offroader5

I'm going to just put this here since it has a hip-hop type vibe and may not fit perfectly in the other music threads  Classical hip-hop. Just heard this and thought I may pick up their CD. If you're a fan of Lindsey Stirling you'll get it.

Berlin - Original song for 12 cellos (and a kick drum) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube


----------



## jwiLx

Offroader5 said:


> I'm going to just put this here since it has a hip-hop type vibe and may not fit perfectly in the other music threads  Classical hip-hop. Just heard this and thought I may pick up their CD. If you're a fan of Lindsey Stirling you'll get it.
> 
> Berlin - Original song for 12 cellos (and a kick drum) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube


I like this. 10 years ago I wouldnt have, but in the past 10 years my ears have come to realize that what sounds good, is in fact good.


----------



## jwiLx

I am a huge fan of these guys as of recently.






and


----------



## 05 obs

Action Bronson


----------



## SkizeR

Demigodz/AOTP never disappoints!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just found this gem (cant believe i havent seen this before)


----------



## ryan roberts

DirectionsAndConnections said:


> +1 for little brother and celph titled
> 9th wonder (of Little Brother) has some good solo albums, and some collabo's with others that are always a good listen
> DJ Jazzy Jeff (yes, THAT jazzy jeff) has some really good solo albums, as well.
> But there's nothing like UGK or Bun B


ugk was certainly good! but they weren't as good once pimp-c died..z-ro is an artist who was influenced by pimp-c he's hella gritty but real as it gets..for any body interested in somewhat lesser known oldskool rap,a few essentials would be,young bleed album all I have in this world, Mac album shell shocked, c-murder album life or death, silk the shocker album charge it to the game, ray luv album forever hustlin, drama song left right, BG songs clean up man and livin legend..I could go on for days but that's a start.. I have heard almost everything mentioned in this post and liked most of it for a week or two...the difference is that these old skool bangers resonate thrue time and space because they didn't have to envision it.. it was in there psyche and soul when they were born..


----------



## The Dude

edzyy said:


> lets get back to music shall we?
> 
> My fav upcoming rappers right now are
> 
> schoolboy q
> 
> Absoul



Thanks for the heads up on Absoul, been listening to Longterm 2 for the last couple of days, loving it. Appreciate hearing about his work, I will check out the rest of the TDE crew for sure. :rockon:


----------



## The Dude

Whoops, sorry I dragged this up from the dead....


----------



## krisfnbz

grynch, luck-one, move.meant, scribes, knowmads, windchill, e-eazy

this thread should have kept going.


----------



## poetree

Prime Minister Pete Nice from 3rd Bass:
"Sons, slum ones, flee from the 3rd, word spoken and silver spoon stuck in the throat, young useless, lyrically careless"
Chubb Rock
KMD
De La Soul


----------



## The Dude

I am glad that this thread is here, I dig old school hip-hop, but have struggled to find any of the newer artists that I dig. Anyone remember Fu Schnickens? Fu-Schnickens ft. Phife Dawg - La Schmoove - YouTube

Kool G Rap & DJ Polo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lku28XWMHNY

EPMD did some classics also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4HJ-xvmSyo


----------



## justplaintodd

I concur with Action Bronson...

also...
Roc Marciano
Willie The Kid
Oh No
Gangrene
Stepbrothers (Alchemist & Evidence of Dilated Peoples)


----------



## bassfromspace

Madlib and Freddie Gibbs' Piñata out next week.


----------



## Bluenote

^yes...madlib.


----------



## edzyy

The Dude said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Absoul, been listening to Longterm 2 for the last couple of days, loving it. Appreciate hearing about his work, I will check out the rest of the TDE crew for sure. :rockon:


Get Control System

Might be the best album to come out of the TDE camp



bassfromspace said:


> Madlib and Freddie Gibbs' Piñata out next week.


Gibbs is definitely a little too rough for the diyma crowd


----------



## The Dude

Thanks for the heads up, picked up Control System also. The Freddie Gibbs is not quite my thing, the most aggressive hip hop I listen to is early Ice Cube usually.


----------



## edzyy

The Dude said:


> Thanks for the heads up, picked up Control System also. The Freddie Gibbs is not quite my thing, the most aggressive hip hop I listen to is early Ice Cube usually.


Did you give that Ab Soul a spin?


----------



## The Dude

Yes I did, it has been on high rotation, thanks!


----------



## edzyy

The Dude said:


> Yes I did, it has been on high rotation, thanks!


Told ya! :thumbsup:

Terrorist Threats & Lust Demons usually get a spin every day :laugh:


----------



## edzyy

I've been enjoying the hell out of the Freddie Gibbs & Madlib album


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Fat Pat, Lil Keke, Dead End Alliance, E.S.G, Big Moe, Gator, Big Steve, Dj Screw


----------



## bassfromspace

According to Tyroneshoes, Riff Raff is better than anyone you named Zombiehunter.


----------



## edzyy

Been listening to Liquid swords a lot lately


----------



## bkjay

Hell yeah baby! Big WU fan hear. What part of the apple you from? Brooklyn kid hear bro.


----------



## edzyy

Harlem


----------



## bkjay

Nice!


----------



## Audiophilefred

Z-ro


----------



## Negolien

Matisyahu one of the only Reggae/Rap artists around :<)..Busts me up to listen to him beatbox.


----------



## Wheels_78

Not normally a rap guy, but I happened upon this the other night and I'd never heard of them before....


----------



## bassfromspace

I broke out Supreme Clientele a few days ago.


----------



## low4ever

I don't see Slaughterhouse mentioned
Slaughterhouse - Goodbye - YouTube

there is a lot more
Horseshoe Gang, they are Crooked I's little brothers
Horseshoe Gang - MMV12 (Outro) [Mixtape Monthly Vol 12 Mixtape] - YouTube


Check youtube and look up Slaughterhouse and they all have music solo Crooked I, Royce da 5'9, Joell Ortiz, and Joe Budden. Check out COB(Circle of Bosses) they have a few good artist Tim West, One-2 and Horseshoe Gang, the dropped a new project every month for 12 months on datpiff.com

Check out Curren$y- Drive in Theater, he also has a lot of music on datpiff.com its all free. All the good stuff will say OFFICIAL.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Tre Ward out of Texas:

Tre Ward - Purple The Mixtape Mixtape - Stream & Download

As you listening to this mixtape you have to keep in mind he is only 17. I mean at 17 I never had these verbal skills!


----------



## Datsubishi

I was just put on to Die Antwoord. She's a South African artist and constantly colab's with, who I'm told is her husband, Ninja, among others. It's not all to my taste, but it's entertaining if nothing else. They also have some music videos and mini movies on YouTube that are... Interesting... Sometimes funny.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Audiophilefred said:


> Z-ro


Zro x2


----------



## ZombieHunter85

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cCqx8NgfnU
Point Blank


----------



## ImLoudEK

Big L
Big pun
Represented uptown ny very well

I pay no mind to the likes of drake and lil wayne...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edzyy

ImLoudEK said:


> Big L
> Big pun
> Represented uptown ny very well
> 
> I pay no mind to the likes of drake and lil wayne...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he's known


----------



## ImLoudEK

Uhuh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poetree

Keepin' this goin' with a Philly classic.

Three Times Dope, with EST on the mic.

"Landscapin', mentally shapin'. Get the gist don't miss what I'm sayin'. Hilltop bring a little bass drop. Soakin' up saps like your household mop."

Get into these guys and the word "acknickulous" will creep into your vocab.


----------



## Aldaa

Pete Rock 






Nujabes and everyone on this album, especially Substantial






Jurassic 5 for sure


----------



## crackinhedz

Ive been listening to a san diego rapper named Guzzle. Hes pretty good lyrically, though cant find much recent from him so dont know if hes locked up or what...

Anyway heres one with a little nwa feel to it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeZKioQBJP0


----------



## crackinhedz

An oldie but goodie, remix of a classic

AZ - Problems ft Nas, Jadakiss


AZ Ft. Jadakiss & Nas - Problems (Remix) • MP3 Audio • Zippy • URBANMUSiCDAiLY


----------



## Proboscis

+1 for Josh Martinez.. great hip hop


----------



## danssoslow

To find some very good, lesser known rap talent, look up the guys on Team Backpack. They have a website and Facebook page. These guys and gals are hungry, and putting their hearts into their lyrical content. Amazing stuff going on there.


----------



## Kyle5521

This is a dope ass thread!!
Never sell out
I'm An0maly on YouTube.. I appreciate every listen. You'll find I fit this mild 

The two responsible for my inspiration n imaginations birth..Locksmith and Wax 

The rest been stuck on repeat for the last 15 years

Atmosphere
Blue scholars 
Logic
G-Eazy
Cam meekins 
Rip city Rick 
Kid Daytona 
Aer 
Mac lethal 
Soul khan
Intuition


----------



## SkizeR

ok, the chorus sucks (typical for Hopsin), but god damn the first verse's flow is unreal


----------



## Jscoyne2

Knowmads, Sam Lachow and blue scholars

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

SkizeR said:


> ok, the chorus sucks (typical for Hopsin), but god damn the first verse's flow is unreal


Havnt listened to hopsin in years. Good to see he finally found a flow.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## supertrucker

Cutt Calhoun


----------



## beginner

No Sean Price?


----------



## bkjay

Being born and raised in BK,NY. I totally agree. The rest of the boot camp crew also!


----------



## bkjay

R.I.P. Sean PEEEE!


----------



## beginner

bkjay said:


> R.I.P. Sean PEEEE!


Yeah P the god. In case you slept


----------



## ugnlol

Non phixion and Cunninlynguists


----------



## beginner

A.Dd+


----------



## hyuna

Nice!


----------



## estanley1

Orlando's finest - Solliloquists of Sound


----------



## AyOne

Your Old Droog
https://youtu.be/RANma8RhA6g

and for sure RIP Sean P.
https://youtu.be/PtCdpvJ3UMg

Run the Jewels too.


----------

